# I have some HUGE (3 Series, Z4) BMW news to report!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Let me just organize it all for you......


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon!!!!! Don't tease us like that.


----------



## Whohangs (Apr 15, 2002)

Hm, now I won't get any work done until we learn what the news is... (HITS REFRESH AGAIN)


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I bet it's new finance/leasing rates? :dunno:

I was wrong.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

At the Detroit International Auto Show it was announced
that an all-new 6-speed SMG transmission would be 
available on the 3 Series. This we all knew and is
therefore, by definition, not _confidential_... 

Folk, it's September 2003 production...
:thumbup:

SMG will _only_ be available in conjunction with the 
*Sport Package*.

At this time, the Performance Package is only available 
with a 6-speed manual. The *STEPTRONIC* transmission 
will also be available come September...

*SMG* will _not_ be available with the 
Performance Package as of September production. 
When will it?
:dunno:


----------



## jdblombe (Sep 18, 2002)

What's the Z4 information? Any good deals?:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

To confirm several other items that have been already discussed
at great length by persons other than myself (  ):

For the beloved Z4 Roadster:

• Sequential Manual Gearbox (SMG):
"The all-new 6-speed SMG transmission offers F1-style 
clutchless paddle shifting. The Z4 is the first regular Series 
production BMW to offer this new technology. Currently, only 
the M3 offers SMG. SMG is available as an option on both the 
2.5i and 3.0i and requires ZSP Sport Package." 
Option price is $1500.

• New Extended Leather Upholstery option:
"The new extended leather upholstery is available on the 
3.0i roadster only. Extended leather incorporates the fine 
grain of the High Performance Leather with complementary 
trim parts in a high gloss leather on the seats, headrests, 
door trim inserts, windshield frame and sun visors. The 
result is an interior space that is refined and elegant, 
while staying true to the sporty nature of the Z4 roadster." 
Available colors are :Black, Dream Red, and Beige. 
Option price is $1200.

• Three New Exterior Colors:
• Alpine White
• Bright Red 
• Toledo Blue

With *GOD* as my witness, together with you incredible
BMW enthusiasts (and a few BMWNA execs thrown in for good
measure) I am compelled to provide you all with this information.

This post is not to be perceived as "defiance".
It is my _duty_, and I am prepared to accept any 
and all consequences for my actions... (eom)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *To confirm several other items that have been already discussed
> at great length by persons other than myself (  ):
> 
> For the beloved Z4 Roadster:
> ...


That one seems pretty misleading, as the M3 does not offer SMG, but SMGII.

(I assume they're not the same)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

"Regular Series" means just that.

You ///M-folk are a little bit special...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *"Regular Series" means just that.
> 
> You ///M-folk are a little bit special...
> 
> *


actually, I meant the part where it says, "currently, only the M3 ofers SMG".

this implies that the Z4 will be getting the same SMG that's in the M3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

$1500 is a good price for it though


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Wow, thanks Jon.

For those BMW NA execs who are true enthusiasts (you know who you are), a big thanks for pushing for these models for the US market.

:thumbup:

For the other underworked, got-nothing-better-to-do-than-beat-up-on Jon execs, layoff!


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

> _*With GOD as my witness, together with you incredible
> BMW enthusiasts (and a few BMWNA execs thrown in for good
> measure) I am compelled to provide you all with this information.
> 
> ...


_

Dude, I can't believe that anyone associated with BMW should say or do anything about what you posted. I don't know you, but I will back you anyway I can.
I mean, I got all excited with these post and just made me think if I should go for a new 330i with SMG. That's good for BMW, no?
I wasn't even thinking about changing my car for now, but I miss a manual transmission, but can't get one (bad left hip), so I guess SMG is the closes I could get for now, right?

Anyways, thanks for the news... and you I bet you can count on a LOT of people here for giving us "breaking news". Thanks.









Man, I'm as happy as a little girl! :eeps:_


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I really don't want to depict anyone within the BMWNA
retail organization in a negative light, so please allow me
to clarify.

The truth is that I have indeed been guility of posting
confidential and/or proprietary information on the Internet
in the past, I have agreed to not do this ever again...
Whether or not I have damaged anyone or BMWNA in
the process, who really knows? I did so only in the 
spirit of wanting to promote enthusiasm, and goodwill
for the Brand.

As a blanket request, it has been asked that I not
post _anything_ (including new product
information, BMW Press releases, ...etc.) by people
at BMWNA. This is not reasonable.

I do not consider information such as new product
offerings, spec's, ...etc. to fall under the heading of
that which is categorically improper for me
to share. Therefore, I am preempting, or at least 
attempting to preempt an action against myself for 
doing something that I believe in, namely continuing 
to fulfill my own personal obligation to dispel myths, 
and provide truths to the information-hungry 
dedicated BMW enthusiasts who can be found
lurking at forums and message boards on the Internet.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think some of us are going to have to dig up some old posts about the differences in M3 SMGII vs non-M SMG (nee-SSG) now that this is actually coming.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I think some of us are going to have to dig up some old posts about the differences in M3 SMGII vs non-M SMG (nee-SSG) now that this is actually coming. *


M3 SMG-II Drivelogic

6 Speed
6 Sequential Modes
5 Automated Modes

SMG (325i/ti/Ci and 330i/Ci)

6 Speed
3 Modes (normal, Sport and Cruise)


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*So, it breaks down like this?*

AS of Sept. '03,

available trannies/shifting mechanism:

Sport package: SMG, Man, Step.
Performance Package: Man, Step.
No package: Man, Step.

Is that right?

And it's SMG, with only three modes, for $1500?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *At the Detroit International Auto Show it was announced
> that an all-new 6-speed SMG transmission would be
> available on the 3 Series.
> 
> ...


I assume this is for the 325 and 330, correct?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Great news Jon, thanks for the info! Even though I don't think I would buy an SMG transmission on a BMW (I love my manual too much), this is still great news. Since the auto transmission goes for $1,250, an additional $250 is nothing for an upgrade to SMG.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

thanks for the info Jon

I would love to see a toledo blue Z4, and that upgraded interior sounds nice. Do we have any idea what color "dream" is?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *thanks for the info Jon
> 
> I would love to see a toledo blue Z4, and that upgraded interior sounds nice. Do we have any idea what color "dream" is? *


I think there was a spare comma between "dream" and 'Red"

hence, "Dream Red"


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Mathew said:


> *thanks for the info Jon
> 
> I would love to see a toledo blue Z4, and that upgraded interior sounds nice. Do we have any idea what color "dream" is? *


Maybe cream (i.e., typo)?:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Do you dream in color??



"Dream Red"

typo corrected


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://forums.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=949677&page=1


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

GD it!!! looks like I've gotta make another trip to Bavaria in October AGAIN!!  

thnx Jonny!!:thumbup: 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mathew said:


> *Do we have any idea what color "dream" is? *


<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/odd/todd1.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/odd/todd3.jpg>

Edit - Dream on a Z3, FWIW.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*guess Fred's in trouble too*

:tsk:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *M3 SMG-II Drivelogic
> 6 Speed
> 6 Sequential Modes
> 5 Automated Modes
> ...


What he said... SMG-D can shift in as little as 80ms where the SMG completes a shift in 150ms at best. Both have launch control.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *What he said... SMG-D can shift in as little as 80ms where the SMG completes a shift in 150ms at best. Both have launch control. *


FWIW, the F1 in Ferraris shifts at 150 ms at best too


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *M3 SMG-II Drivelogic
> 
> 6 Speed
> 6 Sequential Modes
> ...


The mechanicals and control logic is totally different so they are not interchangeable between each other. (you know people are going to ask) Not even made by the same company.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

So what we really need is some owner or driver impressions. Any of our Euro 'festers have any experience with the previous 5-speed SSG/SMG and can give us a report/opinion?

Or -- any (non-M) SMG road tests floating around out there?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks Jon. I may have to consider SMG next time around. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

This is perhaps heresy, but from everything I've read, Audi/VAG's DSG is a far, far more interesting solution to the clutchless manual question than either SMG or SMG II.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

JST said:


> *This is perhaps heresy, but from everything I've read, Audi/VAG's DSG is a far, far more interesting solution to the clutchless manual question than either SMG or SMG II. *


Getting off track but...

Actually I prefer SMG II from what I have read. DSG has two clutches and it guesses what your next gear is. When the guess is wrong it is quite a bit slower then SMGII to change gears, getting close to a second. I dont like my transmission guessing for me especially if there is a penalty. Real world, i.e. street driving, DSG is probably smother and maybe better but trackwise I would prefer SMG II.

jef


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I really don't want to depict anyone within the BMWNA
> retail organization in a negative light, so please allow me
> to clarify.
> 
> ...


You are the man Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon Shafer - if you end up on BMWNA's "fecal roster" simply for encouraging people to continue buying BMW's through informing them, I think we all need to educate BMW Management on the importance of the enthusiast community, people who are current *and future buyers* of BMW's - a write-in campaign, or what have you.

Not to take anything away from Mr. Cutter, but you'd kick butt if you had your own dealership, I think! How many millions of dollars do you need? :thumbup:


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> • Sequential Manual Gearbox (SMG):
> "The all-new 6-speed SMG transmission offers F1-style
> clutchless paddle shifting. The Z4 is the first regular Series
> production BMW to offer this new technology. Currently, only
> ...


I'm kind of disappointed. I believe that in Germany the SMG(SSG) option is cheaper than the Steptronic. I could be wrong but that is what I have seen on the price list. Are we having to pay for something that is new to U.S. or is there a slush fund built into the price for the BMWNA lawyers when someone sues.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Finally, some real colours for the Z4. Red rules! :thumbup: 

Cars without clutches still have no interest on paper to me. At least now I'll have sn SMG equipped car at the dealer to try out.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Great news Jon, thanks for the info! Even though I don't think I would buy an SMG transmission on a BMW (I love my manual too much), this is still great news. Since the auto transmission goes for $1,250, an additional $250 is nothing for an upgrade to SMG.  *


With such a small price difference, I can see no reason why someone would ever go with the steptronic again. Lighter car (I assume), better performance, and none of the loss of power you can expect from auto transmissions. Can we kiss the steptronic goodbye? :hi:


----------

